# Just For Fun



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What are your favorite Thanksgiving side dishes(other than ham or turkey).

I have three that I always love eating....Oyster dressing, Jalapeno cornbread, and homemade Old South Pecan pie.

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Sweet potato caserole and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Potatoe casserole and Pumpkin Pie.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Dirty rice Cajun style


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Gotta have cranberries of some sort...cranberry salad, cranberry sauce and dressing. I must have raisins in my dressing; they swell up and look like a fat tick off of the hounds but they taste great in dressing.

I also really like the broccoli salad with walnuts etc

and Pecan Pie. I have started to add candy-apple caramel to the top of the pie...as if all the Karo Syrup did not provide enough sugar.

73, Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

We talked my son and DIL into hosting this year.....I'm looking forward to doing serious damage to his wine collection.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Homemade pecan pie, cranberry salad, and sweet potato casserole.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Northern spie apple pie sweet potato casserole broccoli casserole cranberry spinach salad. I love pecan pie but sadly didn't make the cut this year. I see everyone is in on the sweet potato casserole. Common favorite from all regions.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Northern spie apple pie sweet potato casserole broccoli casserole cranberry spinach salad. I love pecan pie but sadly didn't make the cut this year. I see everyone is in on the sweet potato casserole. Common favorite from all regions.


I noticed that too.....and yes it's one of my fav's. usually layered with pecans/brown sugar and marshmallow topping, more like a soufflé. Pecon pie of course.....cranberry sauce and mommas giblit gravy......purty good eatn


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet potato casserole? Someone post their favorite recipe and we'll try it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Sweet potato casserole, deviled eggs, cranberry sauce, hot buttered rolls and butter beans.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Homemade noodles (amish style) and an assortment of cheeses.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Homemade pumpkin pie and dinner rolls. daughter made this cheese cake with pumpkin and pecan topping mmmmmm


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My wife makes one thing that I ask for that makes Thanksgiving and Christmas more tolerable around my family... she calls it "kickin' cranberries"...

Basically a bag of fresh cranberries, sugar, orange/orange peel, rhubarb if you like, red hot candies, stick of cinnamon, 1/3 cup each of Hennessy, Orange Liquour, and Triple Sec...

Boil the cranberries and 1-2 cups sugar with just enough water to cover til they pop, blend to a chunky mush, then add 24 red hot candies, a stick of cinnamon, let that all melt off the heat so it can cool. Stir in liquor and put it in the fridge...

GOOD stuff and keeps me from getting homicidal or suicidal with some of the stupid sh!t that always happens around the holidays, regardless...

Later! OL JR


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Cranberries...appetizer

Cranberries...entree

Cranberries...dessert

Ohh, and did I mention cranberries?

Ralph

I forgot...Horseradish!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> GOOD stuff and keeps me from getting homicidal or suicidal with some of the stupid sh!t that always happens around the holidays, regardless...
> 
> Later! OL JR


Geez.....we might be related..... :huh:

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do like cranberries too.....prefer not just the sauce but the pulp berry with the sauce....certainly worth mentioning that it is good for the plumbing for both boys and girls. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Stuffing and cranberry sauce just seem necessary nowadays. Never had em as a kid much. Pecan or apple pie. Ala mode w vanilla preferred.

I made a wild rice sausage stuffing a few years ago. That was my favorite. I will have to experiment with a cranberry contraption. The cans of jelly are better than none, but leave something to be desired.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

corn bread stuffing and cheesy potatoes, my wife's sweet potatoes with brown sugar, marshmallows and pecans is a must anytime of the year.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

FOOD.

Everything above sounds delicious. A couple that I love that I won't have any more (because Grandmothers, great Aunts, etc have passed away & NOBODY can make 'em like they did...)

Grandmothers cranberry sauce, great Aunt's mac-n-cheese, another Grandmothers 'nanner puddin',


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> FOOD.
> 
> Everything above sounds delicious. A couple that I love that I won't have any more (because Grandmothers, great Aunts, etc have passed away & NOBODY can make 'em like they did...)


I hear that, took my wife years but she can now make grandmas chocolate chip cookies every bit as well as grandma did.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet taters, deep fried turkey, yum yum!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Haven't had it in a year or two. Almost forgot about chicken wild rice casserole.


----------

